# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Horticultura  Caracteristicas de la zanahoria takii- japonesa f1

## 19970680

*ESTIMADOS COLEGAS:* *Les envio las caracteristicas de esta zanahoria hibrida con el nombre JAPONESA F1, en la cual somos lideres en el mercado nacional con un 90% de siembra en la zona de cañete y con una introduccion en este año 2010 para empezar de un 40% en la zona de chancayllo y huaral, en la cual dadas a la caracteristicas dadas de esta zanahoria a despalzado a la competencia. JAPONESA F1 es una zanahoria hibrida que tiene como rendimiento promedio de 35 a 45 tn/ha en excelentes condiciones de fertilización y suministro de agua al cultivo.*  *JAPONESA F1, es una zanahoria de porte medio, muy tolerante a enfermedades foliares como Alternaria y de excelente adaptación a altitud y bajas temperaturas.*     *CARACTERISTICAS DE LA ZANAHORIA JAPONESA -TAKII* 
ES UNA ZANAHORIA HIBRIDA F1 DE PERIODO VEGETATIVO PRECOZ CON 100 D.D.S APTO PARA SIEMBRA DESDE COMIENZO DE MARZO HASTA FINALES DE SETIEMBRE EN COSTA Y EN SIERRA DESDE SETIEMBRE HASTA ENERO CON UNA PRODUCCION DE 350 a 450 SACOS DE 100 KILOS APROX.  *CARACTERISTICAS PRINCIPALES:* *Tipo :* Chantenay *Forma :* Punta achatada *Color :* Naranja intenso y brillante *Longitud (media) :* 16,1 cms. *Diametro (media) :* 6,0 cms. *Peso (media) :*210 grs. *Altura del Follaje :*45 -50 cms. *Distanciamiento entre planta (mts) :* O,10 *Distanciamiento entre surco (mts) :* 0,50 *Densidad :* 400000 plantas /ha ( 2 hileras * cama)
600000 plantas/ha (3 hileras*cama) *Rendimientos Neto (TM/Ha) :*330 a 420 sacos/ha (1 saco= 100 kg). *Calidad promedio(%) :* 1ºra: 81 %
2da: 15%
3era: 4% *Latas de semillas / ha* *(1 LATA=300 grs) :*6 a 7 latas ( 1,8 a 2,1 Kg) *Costo Total Aprox. (SOLES/Ha) :* S/. 10206,5 (ver costo total) *Resistencias :* Ceniza u oidiosis (Erysiphe polygoni)
Hielo (Alternaria dauci) *Tolerancias :* Pudricion bacteriana (Sclerotinia sclerotium)
Nematodo (meloydogyme spp.)  *ADAPTACIÓN Y REQUERIMIENTO CLIMATICOS Y EDÁFICOS* *Epocas de Siembra :* *COSTA:* Marzo  Setiembre *SIERRA:* Octubre -Diciembre *Epoca de Cosecha :* *COSTA:* Julio  Diciembre *SIERRA:* Marzo - Junio *Zonas Principales de Producción:*
Chancayllo, Chancay, Medio Mundo *(NORTE DE LIMA);* Chupaca, Sicaya *(HUANCAYO -JUNIN);* Palcamayo *(TARMA - JUNIN);* San Isidro, San Benito, Cerro Alegre *(CAÑETE -LIMA)* *clima:* Templado *T° optima de germinación:* 12ºC -20ºC *T° optima de desarrollo:*15 - 24 ºC *Humedad optima de desarrollo:* Relativa media, con necesidades hídricas de 690 - 800 mm/año *Frecuencia de Riego:* Ligeros y semanales (tres primeras semanas); Cada 8 - 12 dias dependiendo de las condiciones agroclimaticas (suelo , temperatura) de la zona y de la disponibilidad de agua. *Suelo:* Suelos sueltos, franco a franco-arenoso, aireados y frescos ricos en materia organica y en potasio.  *INICIO DE PRODUCCION:* 
COSTA:106 a 115 dias después de la siembra (DEPENDIENDO DEL LUGAR)
SIERRA*: 135 a 160 dias despues de la siembra (DEPENDIENDO DE LAS LLUVIAS Y ALTURA)  *FERTILIZANTES - NUMERO DE BOLSAS (50 KG)*  *Urea* : 5 -6 *Fosfato diamonico* : 2- 3 *Sulfato de potasio* : 3 *Materia Orgánica* : 30 -36 Tm./ Ha. (estiércol de gallinaza)  *MICRONUTRIENTES ADICIONALES(Kg/ha)* *Magnesio :* 30 *Azufre :* 30 *Zinc :* 0,8 *Boro :* 0,8 *cobre :*0,5  *COSTO DE PRODUCCIÓN (SOLES PERUANOS) / HA -LABORES CULTURALES*  *ALQUILER TERRENO:* S/. 2000,00 *ARADO:* S/. 110,00 *GRADEO:*S/.120,00 *RAYADO:*S/.70,00 *SEMILLA JAPONESA F1:* S/.983,50 (7 latas a $45,00) *SIEMBRA JORNALES:* S/.160,00 *DESAHIJE JORNALES:* S/.250,00 *FERTILIZACIÓN JORNAL:* S/.360,00 (20 jornales ) *CONTROL FITOSAN. JORNAL:* S/.360,00 (20 jornales) *FERTILIZANTES:* S/.727,00 (aprox.) *INSUMOS FITOSANIT.:* S/.526,00 (aprox.) *RIEGO:* S/.270,00 ( 15 jornales) *COSTO TOTAL DE PRODUCCION :* 5936,50 ****A* *COSTO DE COSECHA ( PRODUCCIÓN 350 SACOS /HA)* *COSECHA (picado,lavado,llenado y puesto en camion):* S/.1575,00 ( 4,5 soles*350 sacos) *FLETE - LIMA:* S/. 2275,00 (6,5 soles *350 sacos) *SACOS:* S/.420,00 (1,2 soles * 350 sacos) *COSTO TOTAL DE COSECHA:* S/.4270,00 *****B* *COSTO TOTAL (SOLES): A + B* *A +B :* S/.10206,50 IMG_5035.jpgIMG_5036.jpgIMG_5038.jpgIMG_5037.jpg       Temas similares: Zanahoria japonesa f1 tipo chantenay( similar al abaco) Caracteristicas del tomate apolo f1-alabama sa Caracteristicas del brocoli corsario f1-takii Caracteristicas de la cebolla amarilla  de exportacion kioto f1 - takii seed Cooperación japonesa impulsa investigación de medicina tradicional

----------

Bruno Cillóniz

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Hola Manuel: 
Muchas gracias por compartir información a través de AgroFórum.pe.  
Por otra parte, déjame felicitarte porque he visto en las distintas fotografías que publicas en este portal, que los productos que cosechas son de muy buena calidad -al menos de pinta-. He visto los tomates y ahora una lindas zanahorias, que si fuera comprador, seguramente estaría interesado en contactarte. Por eso siempre recomiendo subir fotos de lo que se comenta en cada tema, o de lo que se ofrece específicamente, ya que es un buen punto de partida para evaluar la calidad del producto. 
Si no es mucha molestia, me gustaría que compartas con nostros los resultados de tus campañas. Es decir, si te fue bien, regular o mal; y las conclusiones a las que puedas haber llegado al final de cada una de éstas. 
Saludos

----------


## 19970680

Estimado amigo bruno cilloniz:
Gustosamente lo voy a publicar lo que me estas pidiendo, dame una semana por favor para poner los resultados lo mas realmente puesto, ya que estoy en plena cosecha  y estoy recolectando datos.
Atte.

----------

